# first beans order



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This will seem obvious to you guys but my first order of beans will be to start being used between Christmas and new year.

I am expecting to waste quite a bit in both setting up and in finding the taste I am looking for, not to mention learning the skills.

I have new burrs on order too but have 2+Kg of old beans to get those seasoned. the ground old beans will also be used to get my milk (read washing liquid) skills up to speed.

I guess it is good to order the venting bags http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/zip-lock-bags-with-degassing-valve now but how many bags or varieties would you recommend having on the go at once?

on my list are:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/espresso-taster-pack

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/christmas-blend

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/mocha-java-blend

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/sulawesi-pt-toarco-tana-toraja-a

plus a couple to satisfy the need for finding the sweetest.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/colombian-suarez

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot

Too ambitious? I have a lot to learn but at that time a week or so to get started.

oh.....and when to order?

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Take it you not planning on sleeping till the new year then 

Unless you ordering kilo bags you may not need the venting bags as they come supplied in them with a ziplock style seal at the top.

John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I envisage a lot of tasting and a little less drinking then sleeping as and when









I guess I am ordering before the 17th with RAVEONCF

Just small bags....even I can see the buzz might be extreme with 8KG

Stagger these 8 into two purchases of 4 do you think?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tricky, the need to guarantee you have them vs the need to have at their optimum or even rested. Just bear in mind that the free postage may well be 2nd class with all the perils that brings at this time of year.

John


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

I am a big fan of their signature blend. also if you're planning to buy a lot ask them to date them as then you can spread them out a bit as they come into 'season'.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Each different bean or blend will need dialling in

If you not not confident with this , then you cans blow through 250g bag very quickly with only a few decent shots

Up to you


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Each different bean or blend will need dialling in
> 
> If you not not confident with this , then you cans blow through 250g bag very quickly with only a few decent shots
> 
> Up to you


Agree. I'd buy more quantity of less varieties to get technique slick if I were you. A few years back I used to get through the best part of a small bag tweaking, tweaking, tweaking. A friend of mine gets very angry in the same situation...


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd also suggest the valve bags - the first 250g bean orders I got from Rave came in them but recent orders just came in brown bags that arent resealable. I was glad I had a few reusable bags on the shelf.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try just buying a kilo of one bean and get that dialled in, all those varieties will have their own settings.

With one bean you have chance to gain some consistency, a little experience of the aging process and differences gained by trial and error.

I would suggest the signature blend and leave it to rest for 10 days.

Ian


----------

